# TOP Starting Lineup in the league?



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

My thinking is either *The Comets:*
Tina Thompson
Sheryl Swoopes
Michelle Snow
Janeth Arcain
Cynthia Cooper

*The Sparks:* (BOOOOO!)
Delisha Milton
Lisa Leslie
Mwadi Mabika
Tameka Dixon (BOOOOO!)
Nikki Teasley

*Or The Silver Stars:*
Adrienne Goodson
Sylvia Crawley
Margo Dydek
Marie Ferdinand
Jen Azzi

Did I miss anyone else? What do you guys think?

Stuart


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Sac Town? Especially if their 2nd pick pans out...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> Sac Town? Especially if their 2nd pick pans out...



Who is their starting lineup?

Tangela Smith
Yolanda Griffith
Kedra Holland-Corn
Ticha Penichiero

I know Ruthie comes off the bench, who am I missing? Does Kara Wolters start? Even so thats a pretty good lineup.

STurat


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Holland-Corn was traded.

Their starting lineup in the opening night was:

Edna Campbell
Ticha
Tangela Smith
Frett
Yolanda


----------

